# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  some crunchyroll guest passes

## iliketopartyhard

hey heres some 24 hour codes I've got from my account for crunchyroll.com.
crunchyroll (if people don't know) is an anime site that's free and legal, and as so will have most shows uploaded first as most of the other ripped/torrented anime sites just take it from crunchyroll or from some subbers who sometimes just use crunchyroll too. not all anime/mangas on thier, only stuff they have publishing rights to.. it usually has subbed/dubbed in HD, changable to lower quality aswell.

anyways the site has a lot of episodes of anime, and volumes of manga for free, but the last or latest episodes will need a premium account.. fairly sure it's useable in most countrys but i think some might not be able to, don't know.. i know aus (where im from can) and US. if you're also from australia/new zealend and don't know, check out animelab.com for another site like crunchyroll that has some free anime. i think it will be changing into a site like crunchyroll, but atm everything on animelab is free. 

heres the codes:
1/6/2015	D6TX4XAVL5S	All-Access Guest Pass - 48 Hours	Valid	Jan 6, 2016	Not Redeemed Yet	Gift to Friend
1/1/2015	LS3CL95EN9B	All-Access Guest Pass - 48 Hours	Valid	Jan 1, 2016	Not Redeemed Yet	Gift to Friend
12/31/2014	N36EPMU9NPX	All-Access Guest Pass - 48 Hours	Valid	Dec 31, 2015	Not Redeemed Yet	Gift to Friend
12/19/2014	LMX33VLP84B	All-Access Guest Pass - 48 Hours	Valid	Mar 19, 2015	Not Redeemed Yet	Gift to Friend
11/19/2014	9J8537MXCCP	All-Access Guest Pass - 48 Hours	Valid	Feb 17, 2015	Not Redeemed Yet	Gift to Friend

----------

